# Calvin and Hoobes - what is Calvin enneagram?



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

What do you think Calvin enneagram is?

I don't know much about the cartoon but from what I have seen he looks 7w6 - 4w5 - 9w8. 
I will add a poll so you can vote.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

7w6 ENFP imo.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah somewhere in the 6/7 head space with an 8 body and a 3w4 heart. I think he's INP he has _way_ too much internal judgment within him to be an extroverted perception dominant type. He leads with an internal subjective judging function. The exploration seems secondary to his opinions and how he feels/thinks about things, he's always talking about what he thinks something is and exerting his will in situations which makes me think he has inferior Te/Fe that comes with dominant Ti/Fi rather then him having inferior Si and dominant Ne.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Not too related, but I laughed out loud at "Hoobes."

It's not that I'm mocking you--totally opposite, actually.
The typo just sounds so weird in my inside voice.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

7w6 definitely. 

May I add one?

The Drunken Clam


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally, a fictional introverted 7! I've been having trouble thinking of any introverted 7s lately (other than myself and a few others on this site).


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I reckon a 7 He escapes into his fantasy world to have fun


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

This is refreshing. I saw him typed else where as a 5w4 so/sx which made no sense to me. 7 is a better fit, maybe sp/sx. Sure he goes on his social tirades but he's always looking out for number one and more than anything he wants to be left alone (with Hobbes) to pursue his private interests.
I could see a tritype of 748.

As far as Hobbes goes, I think 9w8. 

Regardless, they are part of one of the greatest creations ever. (By an INFP 5w4 or 4w5 sp/sx, I think.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> What do you think Calvin enneagram is?
> I don't know much about the cartoon but from what I have seen he looks 7w6 - 4w5 - 9w8.
> I will add a poll so you can vote.


I'd say ENFP 7w6>9w1>4w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Kito said:


> Finally, a fictional introverted 7! I've been having trouble thinking of any introverted 7s lately (other than myself and a few others on this site).


there are plenty of introverted 7s, but Calvin is not one of them (SUCH an Ne dom!)
however, if you're looking for fictional INFP 7s, they aren't rare
- Bastian Bux (The Never Ending Story) INFP 7w6 Sp/Sx
- Alice (Alice in Wonderland) INFP 7w6 Sx/Sp
- The Little Prince INFP 7w6 Sx/Sp
- Christopher Robin (Winnie the Pooh) INFP 7w6 Sp/Sx

the stereotypical "magical child" is often an INFP 7


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd say ENFP 7w6>9w1>4w3 Sp/Sx


There is no way he is a 9w1 gut. He is constantly asserting himself in a very eight way.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

brainheart said:


> There is no way he is a 9w1 gut. He is constantly asserting himself in a very eight way.


7 is in the assertive triad, even without an 8 fix, though I see your point. 9w8 works


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7 is in the assertive triad, even without an 8 fix, though I see your point. 9w8 works


I would think a 9w8 would be more go with the flow than he is, he refuses to alter himself in any way for others. He is lazy, but sevens can be plenty lazy. He is combative, independent, very averse to being controlled in any way, and does plenty of yelling and struggling when he feels he is being controlled.

http://images.mylot.com/userImages/images/postphotos/2062657.jpg


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

brainheart said:


> I would think a 9w8 would be more go with the flow than he is, he refuses to alter himself in any way for others. He is lazy, but sevens can be plenty lazy. I see 8w9 much more than 9w8.


8w9 is possible, but honestly, I don't ever really see him getting angry, being commanding or seeking control. he is an ENFP 7 with a 4 fix, that by itself would make him plenty stubborn about changing himself. 478 is a very aggressive tritype. and I just don't see any of the control issues, seething anger or aggression present in an 8 fixer (8 is possible, but I'm not convinced yet)


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 8w9 is possible, but honestly, I don't ever really see him getting angry, being commanding or seeking control. he is an ENFP 7 with a 4 fix, that by itself would make him plenty stubborn about changing himself. 478 is a very aggressive tritype. and I just don't see any of the control issues, seething anger or aggression present in an 8 fixer (8 is possible, but I'm not convinced yet)


You don't see him getting angry? How much Calvin and Hobbes have you read?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

brainheart said:


> You don't see him getting angry? How much Calvin and Hobbes have you read?


not a ton, you could be right


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not a ton, you could be right


I appreciate your honesty. I've read all of it, several times.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't see Ne being the driving force behind Calvin, he judges everything against subjective standards internally. All of the adventures and dialogue is often within his own head rather then actually engaging with the real world he chooses to engage with himself in the form of an imaginary friend of stuffed animal. If that isn't self referencing I don't know what is. Pretty much the entirety of his adventures happen internally in his imagination as he checks out of the real world quite often to do his own thing and life in his own world with his imaginary friend. 

The only time he really references the real world is when he is expounding his opinion in regards to the real world but even in that case he is judging things on how he sees them. He doesn't find merit in the world so much as he finds merit in himself, his opinions and his actions. Internal judging. He then shucks the external world away and continues in his own imagination with Hobbes to continue doing what he wants. He doesn't use or see the world in the way Ne dominates (or extroverted perception types) do.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Everytime I read the thread title, I misread it as "Calvin and Boobs".

 

Yeah, he seems like a 7w6 for sure


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrow said:


> He doesn't use or see the world in the way Ne dominates (or extroverted perception types) do.


Not so sure about that, but his values do seem quite subjective. He uses logic to defend his more impulsive tirades, which suggests he knows how to use some form of Ti (because he's definitely not Te) to cover for a rampant, underdeveloped Fi ("Everyone ELSE needs to change, I'm perfect the way I am!" is a good example; one could chalk it up to just plain arrogance, but notice his choice in wording, which suggests less sensitivity - Fi/Fe is definitely somewhere in there, probably as a tertiary he's stuck in a loop with).

And yes, I've read all of the Calvin and Hobbes collections. I've been an old fan of these comics since childhood (literally). I wouldn't be surprised if I subconsciously picked up on Calvin's loud-mouthed, imaginative ways when I was younger. Psychologists Discover How People Subconsciously Become Their Favorite Fictional Characters - Medical Daily


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> Everytime I read the thread title, I misread it as "Calvin and Boobs".
> 
> Yeah, he seems like a 7w6 for sure


what do you think his trifix and instinct variant are?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

LOOL my fault... I am trying to ruin your child years. :tongue:



Boss said:


> Everytime I read the thread title, I misread it as "Calvin and Boobs".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he seems like a 7w6 for sure


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Who is this hoobes you speak of? :tongue:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

7w6 INFP.


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

Hobbes is an 9w8 ISFP


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Why Ne for Calvin at all? I see E*S*FP 7w6 3w4...8w9 I guess, maybe sx/sp?? 

Don't see much focus on shame and individual identity so I'm not sure why he'd have a 4 fix, but I see some 3 themes, not too pronounced though:



















And Se, I mean I guess I could see Ne, he plays pretend a lot but so do all kids, but he also is OFTEN outside sledding, in the clubhouse, doing water balloon fights, playing with dinosaurs, seems very hands-on










:kitteh::crying::butterfly::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::words::words::lovekitty::crying:

And... 


















As for Hoobes, silly old bear, I'd see 1w9 before 9 core, could even see 3

I forgot how brilliant this comic was :lovekitty:


----------

